# 1930s Schwinn Motorbike/Cycleplane



## Schwinnbike (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to know if anyone has a 30's motorbike/cycleplane for sale. Looking to buy for dad. Can be any color or condition (resto is fine as long as it is good quality). Ideally it would have everything (tank, chainguard, fenders, front light, etc.)

Please let me know if you have any for sale. Apologize if this is not the correct place to post - was having trouble posting.

Thanks!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 7, 2018)

A 1937 diamond frame Ranger will work for you? I have one I could sell.


----------



## Schwinnbike (Mar 7, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> A 1937 diamond frame Ranger will work for you? I have one I could sell.



Hey, thank you for the response. Really looking to get a complete bike.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 7, 2018)

Bike is complete.


----------



## Schwinnbike (Mar 7, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Bike is complete.



Very cool - absolutely interested - have a pic?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 8, 2018)

I have to put it back together, I already pack it for shipping but is all there with exception of the chainguard that I don’t have.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2018)

Diamond frame? Forgive my ignorance but isn’t that a “C” model frame...not arguing but curious & want to be schooled...Pappy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Diamond frame? Forgive my ignorance but isn’t that a “C” model frame...not arguing but curious & want to be schooled...Pappy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rear triangle of frame is a diamond shape, much like the front. Made in 35-36.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 8, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Diamond frame? Forgive my ignorance but isn’t that a “C” model frame...not arguing but curious & want to be schooled...Pappy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The motorbike tanks don’t fit on c models. The straight down tube is what he is referring to by diamond frame. PM me if you want more info, don’t want to dirty up his thread here.

Love this tallboy Ranger!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 8, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Rear triangle of frame is a diamond shape, much like the front. Made in 35-36.




Actually not in this case, but yeah double diamond is usually a 35.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 8, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> A 1937 diamond frame Ranger will work for you? I have one I could sell.




38+ style paint on fenders, 39 kick back strap tank. It’s a ‘37 you say?


----------



## hopalong calay (Mar 8, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I have to put it back together, I already pack it for shipping but is all there with exception of the chainguard that I don’t have.
> 
> View attachment 766589



How much for the Ranger?


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I have to put it back together, I already pack it for shipping but is all there with exception of the chainguard that I don’t have.
> 
> View attachment 766589



You sure know how to get the publicity.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 8, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> 38+ style paint on fenders, 39 kick back strap tank. It’s a ‘37 you say?




Eric, you know I'm not Schwinn expert and every time I ask somebody they give me a different year, lol, so I really don't care to ask about the year anymore. I've been told that Schwinn made the Ranger bikes with parts from different models/years, I don't even know if that is true or not?, but as I said, I'm really not too worry about that.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 8, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> You sure know how to get the publicity.




Thanks Zach, that was truly unintentional, believe me.


----------



## Schwinnbike (Mar 8, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I have to put it back together, I already pack it for shipping but is all there with exception of the chainguard that I don’t have.
> 
> View attachment 766589



Hey thank you for the pic! I kind of have my heart set on one thats all complete. Now that I think of it I'm on a bit of a deadline, don't think I would have time to build it up. Thanks again, though!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 8, 2018)

No problem whatsoever. Good luck!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 8, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Eric, you know I'm not Schwinn expert and every time I ask somebody they give me a different year, lol, so I really don't care to ask about the year anymore. I've been told that Schwinn made the Ranger bikes with parts from different models/years, I don't even know if that is true or not?, but as I said, I'm really not too worry about that.




Ha yeah the Rangers and ChiCyCo bikes can be all over the place. If all those parts are originally a family and not assembled from other Rangers, then I would have to say it is later than 37 _model-wise _based on the parts. That doesn't mean the serial on it doesn't point to an earlier date of frame manufacture. It's a fantastic bike no matter what, I would be proud to own it.


----------

